# Sand as top-off, will it compact with fluorite?



## greaser84 (Feb 2, 2014)

That sand will eventually mix with the flourite. Every time you go to replant or your fish start digging it will show the bottom layer of substrate. I suggest if you want to have sand in the front make a barrier between the flourite and sand, and just use sand in the front. That's the best way to prevent mixing imo.


----------



## BrianD (May 24, 2014)

greaser84 said:


> That sand will eventually mix with the flourite. Every time you go to replant or your fish start digging it will show the bottom layer of substrate. I suggest if you want to have sand in the front make a barrier between the flourite and sand, and just use sand in the front. That's the best way to prevent mixing imo.


Thanks greaser,
Knowing my past history with planted aquariums, I change things up a lot especially at the beginning, so it looks like I'll need to plan on the substrate mixing up. So is it typical that the sand will just settle below the fluorite, because it's smaller, or will it typically just mix in and stay consistent? Also, from what I read, the sand provides a good way of holding down small cut stem plants with no roots yet so they don't uproot, correct? If this is the case, I'll probably want to mix sand in at the rear as well for the taller background stem plants.
When you mention barrier, would this be a piece of 3" approx. acrylic siliconed to the bottom of the aquarium? I thought about that and I may just do that. Anyway, still brainstorming at this point. Thanks.


----------



## greaser84 (Feb 2, 2014)

BrianD said:


> Thanks greaser,
> Knowing my past history with planted aquariums, I change things up a lot especially at the beginning, so it looks like I'll need to plan on the substrate mixing up. So is it typical that the sand will just settle below the fluorite, because it's smaller, or will it typically just mix in and stay consistent? Also, from what I read, the sand provides a good way of holding down small cut stem plants with no roots yet so they don't uproot, correct? If this is the case, I'll probably want to mix sand in at the rear as well for the taller background stem plants.
> When you mention barrier, would this be a piece of 3" approx. acrylic siliconed to the bottom of the aquarium? I thought about that and I may just do that. Anyway, still brainstorming at this point. Thanks.


Here's what to expect, the first pic is the front of the tank where the sand hasn't fallen through all the way, the second pic is the back corner where the sand has disappeared completely. The main cause of this was me, I'd constantly move plants and the roots would pull up the floramax on the bottom. I didn't try to mix the sand and floramax when I was setting up the tank, I just put the floramax down and capped it with 1 inch of sand. Its always easier to plant in sand whether its a small cutting or a big plant, however its not impossible to plant cuttings in a larger substrate. The 3rd picture is something I found as an example of how someone used hardscape like lava rock to create a barrier, but any thin plastic will do, just make sure its not visible.


----------



## BrianD (May 24, 2014)

Thank you greaser84, I think the separation of sand and substrate is probably the best idea for now in lieu of mixing. I appreciate the help.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

There are several options for separating the materials. 
I generally use a row of rocks, built up like a rock wall, and use expanding foam filler as mortar. There is a black expanding foam sold for ponds that works well and looks good. Almost vanishes when it is used right.


----------

